# Photoshop CS2 won't open my .NEF files?



## VoLcOmKiDd911 (Aug 8, 2009)

I shot in all raw today when i went out and i dumped all the pictures into a folder and when i view them they all have a yellowish tint and when i try opening them in photoshop after selecting raw camera file under open it says its the wrong type of document and it cannot be opened. Can anyone help me get around this?


----------



## thenikonguy (Aug 8, 2009)

you need adobe camera raw... Camera Raw 5.3 - Adobe Labs

as for the yellowish tint.. sounds like a white balance issue


----------



## Tiberius47 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the same problem.  I shoot on a 40D and I can't open the raw files from that in Photoshop CS2.  I downloaded Adobe's digital negative converter (it's free), and I convert the CR2 raw files into DNG files, which open no worries.


----------



## VoLcOmKiDd911 (Aug 8, 2009)

ok thank you, and its not a white balance issue because the picture shows up different than the thumbnail or when i upload a jpeg of the image and compare it to the one that i just open on my computer there's a noticeable yellow tint that just gets randomly added to my pictures only when im viewing them in the nikon program and through microsofts picture viewer.


----------



## thenikonguy (Aug 8, 2009)

maybe you need to calibrate your monitor?


----------



## Tiberius47 (Aug 9, 2009)

If they have a tint when you look at the on the back of your camera, it might be a problem with your white balance.  If you shoot in RAW, the preview on the back is actually a jpg of the shot that the camera creates.  If the camera's white balance is incorrect, then it can produce a colour cast on this jpg without there being a colour cast on the raw file.


----------



## Dwig (Aug 9, 2009)

thenikonguy said:


> you need adobe camera raw... Camera Raw 5.3 - Adobe Labs...



That version of ACR won't work in the OP's PS/CS2. ACR v5.x only works with CS4. CS2 uses only the 3.x versions of ACR.

Without knowing what brand and model camera the OP is using, its impossible to recommend the proper path to a "fix". Its likely that they have a newer camera and that even the newest version of ACR compatible with CS2 still won't read the files. One workaround for that situation is to use the Adobe DNG Converter, mentioned in another post. If you get the newest DNG Converter it should be able to convert the OP's RAW proprietary camera specific RAW files into Adobe's "universal" RAW format, DNG. All versions of Photoshop since CS (provided ACR is upgraded to at least v2.2) can read DNG RAW files.


----------

